# Daten aus Tabelle in Excel??



## redman (27. Apr 2004)

Hallo,
gibt es eine möglichkeit daten in excel dateien zu speichern?

habt ihr beispiele dazu???


mfg


----------



## Miskral (27. Apr 2004)

Von mit Java kannst du das nicht direkt. Du brauchst eine Zusatz API. Entweder POI oder JXL. Kannst du hier Downloaden :

http://jakarta.apache.org/poi/

http://www.andykhan.com/jexcelapi/

Viel Spaß noch mit Java.

Gruß Chris


----------



## redman (27. Apr 2004)

danke schonmal...
wenn ich diese api nutze, brauche ich dann noch was zusätzliches auf den clients zu installieren???

mfg


----------



## Miskral (27. Apr 2004)

Hi,

Die Klassen der API die du nutzt mußt du mit zu deinem Programm packen sonst brauchst du nichts zu installieren.
Am besten packst du das ganze so oder so in ein jar file. Dort kannst du dann auch die Klassen der genutzten API mit hereinpacken. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## redman (27. Apr 2004)

hi,
habe mir kurz das tutorial zu jxl angeschaut.
scheint rel simple zu sein.  

verstehe ich poi richtig, das man damit auch in der lage ist, word doc zu schreiben???
weil das über den poifs geht??

welches von den beiden würdest empfehlen??


mfg


----------



## Miskral (27. Apr 2004)

Ich selber nutze JXL, daher kenn ich mich mit POI nicht so recht aus. Soll aber auch nicht schlecht sein. Ich glaube das beide zu empfehlen sind. Welches du letztendlich nutz bleibt dir überlassen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## redman (28. Apr 2004)

hi,
versuche gerade eine xls datei zu erstellen und scheitere am Beispiel...   

Im Beispiel steht z.B.


```
Label l = new Label(3,4,"TITeL");

sheet.addCell(l);
```

geht aber net.  bekomme die fehlermeldung: 

The method addCell(WritableCell) in the type WritableSheet is not applicable for the arguments (int, int, lable)



mache ich was falsch oder doku falsch??

mfg


----------



## bygones (28. Apr 2004)

ich kann zwar nichts zu diesem Problem sagen, aber schau mal in deren Doku was für Argumente die Methode braucht.

Ich arbeite mit POI und bin sehr zufrieden, kann es also empfehlen. Word kann man theoretisch auch schreiben, sie sagen aber selber sie sind da noch nicht so weit daher sei (noch) nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Grizzly (28. Apr 2004)

Ich würde sagen, dass die Fehlermeldung irgendwie nicht zum Code passt. Das müsste schon eher

_The method addCell(WritableCell) in the type WritableSheet is not applicable for the argument (lable)_

heissen. Ich kenn' jetzt die Bibliothek nicht, aber ich denke, dass das schon eher

```
Label l = new Label("Titel");

sheet.addCell(3, 4, l);
```
heissen müsste, oder? ???:L
Wäre zumindest irgendwie logischer...


----------



## bygones (28. Apr 2004)

Also laut API Lautet die Methode addCell(WriteableCell cell);
WriteableCell kann nun u.a. ein Label sein, dass sich new Label(3,4,"TITeL") erstellen lassen kann...

Also stimmt das was redman geschrieben hat schon. Bist du dir sicher nicht irgendwo
addCell(1,2,"test"); oder so geschrieben zu haben- weil die Zeile stimmt (höchstens Doku bzw. API ist ungleich Code). 

Schau mal notfalls in den source...


----------



## redman (28. Apr 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen, dass die Fehlermeldung irgendwie nicht zum Code passt. Das müsste schon eher
> 
> _The method addCell(WritableCell) in the type WritableSheet is not applicable for the argument (lable)_
> 
> ...



hi,
das hab ich auch schon probiert, aber ohne erfolg


mfg


----------



## redman (28. Apr 2004)

hi,
die beschreibung ist ein wenig uninformativ...

Label nicht von java package nutzen sondern das von jxl.   :roll: 

dann funzt es auch!!


mfg


----------



## Smikes (5. Jun 2004)

Hi!

hab ein ähnliches Problem; möchte auch auf eine Excel-Tabelle zugreifen...

nur scheiterts bei mir schon daran, dass ich nicht weiß, wohin ich die Daten der API kopieren bzw. entpacken soll. Vielleicht kann mir wer dabei helfen!?

muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich absoluter anfänger dabei bin.

mfG
Smikes


----------

